# Cement Nest Cups?



## Mader631 (Sep 7, 2008)

Anyone out there ever use a 9" Dog Bowl Cement Molds to make Pigeon Nests? Was wondering how good they would work. "They Should/Would last forever I would think." Looked into Concrete molds & found one for making 9" Dog Bowls.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

In my opinion not a good idea, you want to make them out of concrete, if i understand, it contracts to much cold, and dampness. Dave


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Cement? Sounds cold to me........BRRRR........


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

You do not want a cement floor in your loft because it will hold moisture. For that reason alone I would not recommend cement nest bowls.

Ace


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

why not just go with the pulp disposable nests they are so cheap and you cant go wrong with them


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

That is what i use too, easy way to keep nest bowls clean, between rounds. Dave


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

You people are crazy. Pigeons, as I understand, used to live in caves and rocky side of cliff in those beaches. Those are rocks and probably cemented, too. Those pigeons do use and collect some nesting materials though I believe. So the original poster probably can try it and see if it works. I am open minded to any suggestions.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rod the problem with your theory is, if i am not mistaken the pigeons Origin is from the Barbary coast, it nested on HUGE rock faces, the large rocks most likely held in the heat, and dispersed it at night. Even a feral pigeon would avoid it IF a better nesting sight was at hand, but they do not have much choice in the matter, NATURE CALLS ! Dave


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

So what is the difference between cement and clay material as far as nest bowls is the topic? I see Foy's, Siegel's, New England pigeon supplies selling clay nest bowls on their site. 

I say try it but I recommend using a pad and or adding vents on the bottom like the clay nest bowls...

Here's a clay nest bowl


----------



## moonshadow (Mar 26, 2007)

What about the birds that live under the overpasses? Aren't they nesting on cement?


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! do you see anyone putting up "Pigeon houses" in the Park? they have little choice. It works, but NO WERE near what you want for your birds. Clay is different, i still do not like them, but they can be, and have been used for thousands of years. Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

clay absorbs moisture and is lighter weight than cement..of couse you can use anything you want, it(cement) just sounds heavy and hard to clean...I use the disposibles because they are easy and they can have a new clean nest bowl in just a few seconds....and they are cheap and Im lazy and oh I don't think anyone here is crazy.


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! I am proud of my insanity!  Dave


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

LUCKYT said:


> LOL! I am proud of my insanity!  Dave


well...ok, except for Dave...LOL...


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Rod, remember i am an old opinionated man, so never take offense, at any thing i say. I wish you lived REAL close, we would have a lot of fun with our Birds! And i have heard, the expression, be kind to the senile, (me) as you too will have your turn. Your friend Dave


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Dave, you remind me so much of my uncle! Too funny!

For the cement nest bowls....I say different strokes for different folks. Try it out and see how it works for you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

RodSD said:


> You people are crazy. Pigeons, as I understand, used to live in caves and rocky side of cliff in those beaches. Those are rocks and probably cemented, too. Those pigeons do use and collect some nesting materials though I believe. So the original poster probably can try it and see if it works. I am open minded to any suggestions.


Cavemen used to live in caves and sleep on "rocks" too, but we don't do THAT anymore either..........well, not MOST of us.


----------



## LittleJohn (Jan 1, 2009)

Go with the disposables, that what I use and at $0.25 each...you cant beat em.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Dave,
LOL! I am not easily offended. On the contrary I am a very understanding man. But the senile thing, are you freaking nuts!?  My great-grandfather almost killed me with a machete when I was a kid because he forgot I was one of his greatgrandchildren. Basically I went to his bedroom, said "Hello", opened his eyes, thought I was an intruder, grabbed a long machete and chased me like an intruder. I thought I was about to die. Luckily my other grandfather saved me and told my great-grandfather that indeed I am his great-granchild. I forgive him obviously except when he died on my birthday and ruined all the party plans. Just kidding. May his soul rest in peace.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Renee,
One answer: GEICO


----------

